
Spending As Percent Of GDP in United States 1900-2010 - gibsonf1
http://www.usgovernmentspending.com/downchart_gs.php?year=1900_2010&units=p&title=Spending%20as%20percent%20of%20GDP
======
whyworry
Does this take into account minimum wage?

~~~
ggchappell
Short answer: No.

Long answer: Maybe you're misunderstanding the chart? The number is gotten by
taking total government spending in the U.S. for a given year and dividing it
by the U.S. gross domestic product for that year. The minimum wage doesn't
seem to be relevant.

